# Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller



## Anglerboard Redaktion (16. Juli 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Jesco Peschutter bereitete das erste Mal Fisch in Salzkruste zu. Er war von dem Ergebnis so begeistert, dass er das Rezept gerne mit Euch teilen möchte. Mit einem ganzen Steinbutt gelang ihm ein kulinarischer Gaumenschmaus. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]







  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bevor es in die Küche geht, muss erst mal ein Steinbutt her. Diese flachen Räuber zu fangen, ist leider nicht ganz einfach. Doch nach etlichen Versuchen in Dänemark gingen mir gleich zwei schöne Platten an den Haken. Natürlich müsst Ihr für dieses Rezept keinen Steinbutt nehmen. Es funktioniert auch mit Forellen, Zandern, Wolfsbarschen, Doraden und vielen weiteren Fischen.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Für einen Steinbutt von etwa drei Kilo benötigt Ihr etwa vier Kilo grobkörniges Meersalz. Dieses gebt Ihr in eine ausreichend große Schüssel und vermischt es gut mit zehn Eiweiß. Danach kommt noch etwas Wasser hinzu. Nehmt so viel, dass sich das Salz gut und ohne Schweinerei formen lässt. Legt Backpapier auf ein Backblech und verteilt darauf etwa die Hälfte der Salzmasse. Der Boden muss gut bedeckt sein.  [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Jetzt nehmt Ihr verschiedene Kräuter und hackt diese fein. Der Fantasie sind bei der Auswahl keine Grenzen gesetzt. Ich verwendete ein Bund Petersilie, Dill, Estragon und etwas asiatischen Kräutermix mit einer Peperoni. Außerdem kamen noch Lauchzwiebeln, rote Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in kleinen Stücken hinzu. Danach reibt Ihr von einer unbehandelten Zitrone die Schale ab und gebt diese ebenfalls zur Kräutermasse. Nun noch die Zitrone auspressen und zusammen mit Pfeffer hinzufügen. Anschließend vermengt Ihr alles gut und verteilt fast die Hälfte auf dem Salz.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Den Steinbutt (oder einen anderen Fisch) waschen und säubern. Danach die Flossensäume sowie den Kopf abschneiden. Nun legt Ihr den Fisch auf das Kräuterbett und füllt einen weiteren Teil der Kräuter in den Bauchraum des Steinbuttes.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Die restliche Menge der Kräuter kommen nun auf den Steinbutt, dass dieser gut bedeckt ist. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Nun gebt Ihr die übrig gebliebene Salzmasse auf den Steinbutt.[/FONT][/FONT]







[FONT=&quot]Achtet darauf, dass der gesamte Fisch mit einer ordentlichen Schicht Salz bedeckt ist.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Jetzt schiebt Ihr das Blech in den kalten Ofen und erhitzt diesen auf 250 Grad.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [/FONT]





  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die Salzkruste verfärbt sich mit der Zeit [/FONT][FONT=&quot]‒[/FONT][FONT=&quot] sie wird braun und fest. Insgesamt bleibt der Steinbutt eine gute Stunde im Ofen. Die Garzeit variiert aber je nach Fischgröße und -art. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Um an den edlen Fisch zu kommen, nehmen wir einen Hammer und …[/FONT][/FONT]








[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]… zerbrechen die harte Salzkruste mit ein paar Schlägen.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Sieht doch lecker aus! Die obere Schicht Salz entfernt Ihr komplett. Dank der Kruste bleibt der Steinbutt saftig und zart.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Jetzt müsst Ihr nur noch die Haut entfernen. Das geht kinderleicht.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mit einem Messer oder einer Gabel löst Ihr nun das schmackhafte Fleisch von den Gräten und richtet es auf einem Teller an.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]






[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Das Ergebnis: Steinbutt aus der Salzkruste. Als Beilagen gibt es Spargel und einen Salat mit Cocktailtomaten. Über den Salat gebe ich noch ein Dressing, das aus Senf (3 EL), Honig (3 EL), Salz, Pfeffer, Öl (2 EL) und Zitronensaft zu einer homogenen Masse geschlagen wurde. Ein guter Wein dazu und das Festmahl ist angerichtet. Guten Appetit![/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]   
  [FONT=&quot]Euer Jesco[/FONT]
  [/FONT]


----------



## sunny (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller*

Sieht sehr lecker aus#6.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller*

super rezept mit klasse bilder. danke dafür - gerne mehr davon! #h


----------



## Cerebellum (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller*

zum niederkniehen


----------



## Trollegrund (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Steinbutt in Salzkruste ‒ voller Genuss auf dem Teller*

probiere ich vielleicht auch mal, die dickeren filetiere ich meistens. Die normalen kommen im ganzen in die Pfanne oder Ofen. Grüße


----------

